# Top 10 Cars of the Paris Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *10. Lexus LF-CC Concept*
> 
> The list of impressive new models at this year’s Paris Motor Show is a long one, but we’ve narrowed down the ten most interesting, exciting and important vehicles, starting with the Lexus LF-CC Concept.
> 
> A look ahead at the future of the brand, this concept previews the first ever Lexus IS coupe. With dramatic styling including an even wilder version of the spindle grille, Lexus is also prepping an all-new hybrid 2.5-liter 4-cylinder engine for the rear-drive luxury two-door.


See the complete Top 10 Cars of the Paris Motor Show at AutoGuide.com


----------



## joemhar23 (Oct 17, 2012)

*grand prairie body shop*

At Allstar Autosalon Auto Collision Center, our professional staff strives to make the repair process of your vehicle as uneventful for you as possible

grand prairie body shop


----------

